# Nvidia says no to Linux so....



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 22, 2009)

....I guess they'll use less polite terms to us.
Link


> Hardware maker Nvidia is endorsing Windows CE as its platform of choice for Tegra-based netbooks. The company has rejected Google's open source Android platform and is also unimpressed with conventional Linux-based options, such as Ubuntu.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 22, 2009)

You're missing the point:


> Nvidia is making a play for the mobile market with its Tegra platform, an ARM11 SoC with an Nvidia GPU.



This has nothing to do with NVidia supporting GPUs on Linux or BSD. It just means they don't consider Linux a viable alternative to run on their Tegra platform.


----------



## aragon (Jun 27, 2009)

Still, the Tegra platform looks extremely good and I really hope the open source world is able to use it.


----------

